# Have they got it right this time ?/ whats it like NOW ?



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

According to our renowned weather forecasters we are in for a very cold snap of snowwy weather ?
Any budding amateur weather buffs on here got the same foecast ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

tactile said:


> According to our renowned weather forecasters we are in for a very cold snap of snowwy weather ?
> Any budding amateur weather buffs on here got the same foecast ?


Might get a less childish response than "who cares?" if you ask of an amateur weather forecasting forum.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Well you could be right but i am trying to keep abit of decorum and appeal to the mature , sensible person.you never know besides you and I there could be one or two others on here !!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I was caught in heavy snow on the M4 in Gloucestershire last Sunday if that helps?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If I was an am weather person I'd be over the moon if I managed to predict the weather exactly as the pros do.
Must say - so far they got it right - it's cold up here - snow on the hill just to the north of us.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> Might get a less childish response than "who cares?" if you ask of an amateur weather forecasting forum.


Sorry that was me I missed off the  and the fact that i was 300 miles away


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Might get a less childish response than "who cares?" if you ask of an amateur weather forecasting forum.
> ...


Eh?

Did someone already post "Who cares?" then? If so, they deleted it pretty quickly...  :-*


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Have they got it right this time ?


No they have got it wrong this time


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Defintely right this time


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't think that it will snow, but it will be cold.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the sun will come out, it will be boiling hot, and well all have a fantastic tan by sunday....

Must of been in dream land.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

My calculations predict that there's a 50% chance of tomorrow being colder than today.... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Action at work emergency weather meeting on Sunday Morning


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure nobody cares but that gorgeous blonde weather girl on ITV mentioned there could be a warm front arriving later.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I'm sure nobody cares but that gorgeous blonde weather girl on ITV mentioned there could be a warm front arriving later.


Does she know any better? She is only a dizzy blonde.  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

vlastan said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure nobody cares but that gorgeous blonde weather girl on ITV mentioned there could be a warm front arriving later.
> ...


Who cares? Have you seen her 'warm front'? 

H :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


That was last weekend I think :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

It actually started to snow this afternoon, but was only brief and didnt last...

Phew!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It snowed in Ipswich the last hour but only tiny bit and has created small white patches of snow outside. It has now stopped.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its a blizzard now with a couple of inches already on the ground :?


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Great day down here in Somerset, Sun is out quite warm, just cut the lawns. :wink:


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Blizzard earlier on and still snowing in Leeds. Yesterday must have been the coldest day so far in 2005 - it was bl88dy freezing! Early rise tomorrow morning after 1/2 term - to snow! They may shut the school if it gets bad - he hee - Keep warm everyone - brrr 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

BBC weather recon tomorrow in London will be snowy.

Lye in then


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The weather here was totally mad. Within an hour I saw everything. Clouds, rain, snow, clear skies and sun.  Temperature between 0 and +5 today.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

weired stuff in Hull, 2 inch of snow am......... 6+ sunny and warm no snow pm, rain now @8.30pm ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyione see the Newcatle v Chelsea match from my seat at one point I could only just see the far end the snow was that heavy


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Drove home earlier this evening, and it started snowing, was very heavy, then got home parked up, then walked outside and it had stopped, didnt even settle, strange, why cant it just make up its mind, snow and get it over and done with... ffs!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Drove home earlier this evening, and it started snowing, was very heavy, then got home parked up, then walked outside and it had stopped, didnt even settle, strange, why cant it just make up its mind, snow and get it over and done with... ffs!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Not funny, want to get it over and done with, may be fun for the kids, missing a day of school, making a snowman, snow fights (ahhhh bliss good old days), but for us busy working people, snow will just cause major problems - traffic for one!

Lets just get it over and done with!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I totally agree with your points. I just thought it was funny the way you were describing it. :wink:

I doubt that snow will settle down, as I have to do driving too and I hate snow.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep snow is terrible, last year i had to drive home in a 340hp M3, wasnt good, infact mega scary!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Just got home from Ipswich after spending 20mins digging the car out - ok, it wasn't snowed under but the hail/sleet/snow that had fallen on it all day had decided to crust itself onto my car with vigour a pigeon would be proud of... :x

...and whilst cruising gingerly down the A12 at a cautious 60mph I was overtaken by a cut-n-shut Orion doing what looked like well over 100... some people have no sense of self-preservation :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Just got home from Ipswich after spending 20mins digging the car out - ok, it wasn't snowed under but the hail/sleet/snow that had fallen on it all day had decided to crust itself onto my car with vigour a pigeon would be proud of... :x
> 
> ...and whilst cruising gingerly down the A12 at a cautious 60mph I was overtaken by a cut-n-shut Orion doing what looked like well over 100... some people have no sense of self-preservation :?


And the A12 at night is dangerous too. It is full with bends and totally dark I have done this road so many times and it is still hard work at night.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Well its 3am, cold outside, but no sign of snow, guess i have to get up for work then 

Good night all, or good morning?! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

3-4 inches overnight to replace yesterdays that had just about melted.Blizzards on and off this morning .Don't finish work until half nine the drive home is going to be interesting.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lovely sunny day here. Looks like what to be some fluffy snow clouds in the sky  8)


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Hull.... Monday ......10.40 am bit of snow ( 1" ) , sunny + 2.5 deg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well I cant see the bottom of the garden now worst blizzard I've seen for a while


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Well I cant see the bottom of the garden now worst blizzard I've seen for a while


What is your exact location ? in relation to Hull ?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

London - cold (1-2 degrees), grey clouds, no snow... :roll:

Just as long as it arrives after 7 its ok!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Weather report - London - Snowing and settled 10:30pm

Late morning tomorrow then ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just got home from work and the roads are so slippery from where it has snowed earlier and NOW it's snowing again  8) . I didn't pass a single gritter though :roll: :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tactile said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Well I cant see the bottom of the garden now worst blizzard I've seen for a while
> ...


North ,just east of Newcastle .Wallsend to be exact


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Just got home from work and the roads are so slippery from where it has snowed earlier and NOW it's snowing again  8) . I didn't pass a single gritter though :roll: :?


passed 3 gritters on the way home at 3pm  its around zero and dropping and a lot of snow flurries around


----------

